# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Comunicazione dati Iva

## lucamarabese

Salve a tutti, 
nel caso si riceva una fattura relativa al 2007 successivamente alla data del 29 febbraio e quindi non presente nella comunicazione Iva a che sanzioni si va in contro? E' punibile solo la mancata presentazione o anche l'inesatta o incompleta presentazione?
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nella comunicazione iva vanno indicate le fatture registrate entro il 31/12/07. 
Hai intenzione di registrare questa fattura nel 2007 ?   

> Salve a tutti, 
> nel caso si riceva una fattura relativa al 2007 successivamente alla data del 29 febbraio e quindi non presente nella comunicazione Iva a che sanzioni si va in contro? E' punibile solo la mancata presentazione o anche l'inesatta o incompleta presentazione?
> Grazie.

----------


## lucamarabese

Intendevo le fatture 2007 che vengono consegnate in ritardo e quindi registrate successivamente alla data di scadenza della comunicazione annuale.
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ok, ho capito, finalmente  :Smile:  
E' punita solo l'omessa comunicazione; non mi risulta che sia prevista una sanzione per la comunicazione infedele; l'infedeltà è una fattispecie prevista per la dichiarazione, ed è noto che la comunicazione non rappresenta una dichiarazione. 
ciao     

> Intendevo le fatture 2007 che vengono consegnate in ritardo e quindi registrate successivamente alla data di scadenza della comunicazione annuale.
> Grazie.

----------


## lucamarabese

Grazie mille.
Chiarissimo.

----------


## chiarimenti

> Ok, ho capito, finalmente  
> E' punita solo l'omessa comunicazione; non mi risulta che sia prevista una sanzione per la comunicazione infedele; l'infedeltà è una fattispecie prevista per la dichiarazione, ed è noto che la comunicazione non rappresenta una dichiarazione. 
> ciao

  Buon per te che hai capito, io continuo a non capire. La fattura datata 2007 ma ricevuta e registrata nel 2008 deve essere inserita nella comunicazione del 2008 da spedire entro il 28/20/2009, dove è il problema?

----------


## Patty76

> ..... La fattura datata 2007 ma ricevuta e registrata nel 2008 deve essere inserita nella comunicazione del 2008 da spedire entro il 28/20/2009, dove è il problema?

  
Si parla di fatture ricevute in ritardo per il 2007 (cioè dopo il 29/02/2008) ma ugualmente inserite nella contabilità del 2007!

----------


## cla

salve io vorrei chiedere un chiarimento. una società che si è costituita nel 2007 (a dicembre) ma che nel 2007 non ha fatto nessun acquisto (neanche la parcella del notaio perchè è datata gennaio 2008) e nessuna vendita deve presentare la comunicazione iva?
sembra ridicolo presentare una comunicazione con tanti zeri però mi pare che sia così perchè non è esonerata... o mi sbaglio?
qualcuno sa aiutarmi in merito?
grazie!

----------


## Contabile

> salve io vorrei chiedere un chiarimento. una società che si è costituita nel 2007 (a dicembre) ma che nel 2007 non ha fatto nessun acquisto (neanche la parcella del notaio perchè è datata gennaio 2008) e nessuna vendita deve presentare la comunicazione iva?
> sembra ridicolo presentare una comunicazione con tanti zeri però mi pare che sia così perchè non è esonerata... o mi sbaglio?
> qualcuno sa aiutarmi in merito?
> grazie!

  Non ha senso è vero, ma è così.

----------


## cla

DAI MA QUINDI SUL SERIO DEVO PRESENTARE UNA COMUNICAZIONE TUTTO A ZERO?
NON CI VOGLIO CREDERE!!! :EEK!:

----------


## tartista

Va inviata, l'esonero casomai è soggettivo e non interessa il fatturato.

----------


## roby72

> salve io vorrei chiedere un chiarimento. una società che si è costituita nel 2007 (a dicembre) ma che nel 2007 non ha fatto nessun acquisto (neanche la parcella del notaio perchè è datata gennaio 2008) e nessuna vendita deve presentare la comunicazione iva?
> sembra ridicolo presentare una comunicazione con tanti zeri però mi pare che sia così perchè non è esonerata... o mi sbaglio?
> qualcuno sa aiutarmi in merito?
> grazie!

  Scusate, ma se la società è stata costituita a dicembre ma in sede di atto viene specificato che ai fini fiscali la società è operativa dal 01/01/2008 ritengo che non si dovrebbe fare la Comunicazione IVA. Cmq vale la data indicata nella domanda di attribuzione IVA. Giusto?

----------


## cla

ma si io penso di si, io adesso comunque provo a produrre il file telematico e a fare il controllo con Entratel, vediamo un p&#242; cosa mi dice!!

----------


## Patty76

> ma si io penso di si, io adesso comunque provo a produrre il file telematico e a fare il controllo con Entratel, vediamo un pò cosa mi dice!!

  Non ti preoccupare  :Smile: ....negli anni lavorativi....sai quante comunicazioni "a zero" ho mandato!!!! Tutte regolarmente accettate!  :Wink:

----------


## lulina

Buongiorno, un quesito da porvi perchè non sono riuscita a trovare indicazioni da nessuna parte.
Un srl in liquidazione emette una nota di credito nel 2007 relativa ad una fattura 2006 (già regolarmente postata nel 2006 come nota di credito da emettere) e non ha nessun altro movimento Iva.
Nella comunicazione annuale il programma mi riporta nel rigo cd1 (totale operazioni attive) un importo negativo pari all'imponibile della nota credito.
Secondo voi è corretto? Anche perchè credo che il programma di controllo entratel la scarti.
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' un caso un po' raro, effettivamente.
Io proverei ad inviare.
ciao   

> Buongiorno, un quesito da porvi perchè non sono riuscita a trovare indicazioni da nessuna parte.
> Un srl in liquidazione emette una nota di credito nel 2007 relativa ad una fattura 2006 (già regolarmente postata nel 2006 come nota di credito da emettere) e non ha nessun altro movimento Iva.
> Nella comunicazione annuale il programma mi riporta nel rigo cd1 (totale operazioni attive) un importo negativo pari all'imponibile della nota credito.
> Secondo voi è corretto? Anche perchè credo che il programma di controllo entratel la scarti.
> Grazie.

----------


## Contabile

> Un srl in liquidazione emette una nota di credito nel 2007 relativa ad una fattura 2006  e non ha nessun altro movimento Iva.
> Nella comunicazione annuale il programma mi riporta nel rigo cd1 (totale operazioni attive) un importo negativo pari all'imponibile della nota credito.
> Secondo voi è corretto? Anche perché credo che il programma di controllo entratel la scarti.
> Grazie.

   

> E' un caso un po' raro, effettivamente.
> Io proverei ad inviare.
> ciao

  L' operazione con segno negativo nel campo CD1 non è accettata dal software. 
Poi dovrebbe essere art. 26 tra l'altro da portare in diminuzione delle operazioni attive.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L' operazione con segno negativo nel campo CD1 non è accettata dal software. 
> Poi dovrebbe essere art. 26 tra l'altro da portare in diminuzione delle operazioni attive.

  
E allora io nemmeno proverei !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lulina

Grazie. 
La nota credito è soggetta ad iva e non è art. 26 in quanto è stata emessa entro un'anno dall'effettuazione dell'operazione.
Provato il controllo entratel e la scarta. uffa!!! :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La nota credito è soggetta ad iva e non è art. 26 in quanto è stata emessa entro un'anno dall'effettuazione dell'operazione.
> Provato il controllo entratel e la scarta. uffa!!!

  Perchè ti sorprendi? Non è quello che ti aveva detto Contabile ?

----------


## lulina

Si, infatti lo ringrazio. Non sono stupita sono solo perplessa. Quindi non indico niente nel rigo CD1?

----------


## annade

> Ok, ho capito, finalmente  
> E' punita solo l'omessa comunicazione; non mi risulta che sia prevista una sanzione per la comunicazione infedele; l'infedeltà è una fattispecie prevista per la dichiarazione, ed è noto che la comunicazione non rappresenta una dichiarazione. 
> ciao

  Una curiosità.... un'associazione musicale con natura giuridica 12 associazioni non riconosciute con un fatturato annuo che con supera il limite previsto di 25.922,84 (per individuali e professionisti è obbligata ad inviare la comunicazione annuale IVA?
Io l'ho inviata regolarmente ma ho dovuto forzare il programma di contabilità in uso perchè mi segnalava il non superamento del limite... ma un'associazione se pur non riconosciuta voi non la gestite come fosse una società? Con denuncia IVA ed Unico SC ente non commerciale? Conseguentemente anche con comunicazione annuale dati IVA...
Oppure sbaglio io?
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

Concordo con il tuo ragionamento. 
ciao   

> Una curiosità.... un'associazione musicale con natura giuridica 12 associazioni non riconosciute con un fatturato annuo che con supera il limite previsto di 25.922,84 (per individuali e professionisti è obbligata ad inviare la comunicazione annuale IVA?
> Io l'ho inviata regolarmente ma ho dovuto forzare il programma di contabilità in uso perchè mi segnalava il non superamento del limite... ma un'associazione se pur non riconosciuta voi non la gestite come fosse una società? Con denuncia IVA ed Unico SC ente non commerciale? Conseguentemente anche con comunicazione annuale dati IVA...
> Oppure sbaglio io?
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------

